# Best Recipe Ever!



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 13, 2014)

Top with bacon and serve along side your favorite adult beverage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 13, 2014)

Pizza is the best....all four food groups are represented: Salt, Oil, Cholesterol, & Fat! Mmmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 14, 2014)

Naaah. I think fruit salad wins all the way.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Feb 14, 2014)

Samuel,

I'll never think about fruit salad in quite the same way again! 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 14, 2014)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Samuel,
> 
> I'll never think about fruit salad in quite the same way again!
> 
> ...



I have to admit the recipe in the video is not infallible and inerrant like the Word of God, so one can modify it to his own taste (maybe add a couple more of those "egg fruits"?).


----------



## py3ak (Feb 14, 2014)

One of the most traumatic experiences of my life was feeling constrained by politeness to eat some fruit salad. Too bad it wasn't prepared as in the video.


----------



## Free Christian (Feb 14, 2014)

py3ak said:


> One of the most traumatic experiences of my life was feeling constrained by politeness to eat some fruit salad.


 
Mine was when I was a kid and having lunch at a friends house and we were given sandwiches, the meat was virtually raw. Bite, quickly swallow, bite, quickly swallow.. and try not to think about what your swallowing. "Would you like another one Brett?" "No thanks im full" Eeerr, Ill never forget that.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 14, 2014)

I knew a guy who would take raw bacon from the fridge and eat it on the spot. He said it tasted just like ham, which seems like a waste of bacon.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 14, 2014)

Bacon tartar...


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 15, 2014)

Btw, how far should we take the phrase in Luke 10:8, "*eat such things as are set before you*"? I think the command was given to Apostles and it was meant to test them or had some other special purpose. Should we always eat anything that is set before us (even if you are allergic or you just think it is unhealthy for you or you just ate an hour ago, etc.)?


----------



## Free Christian (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Samuel. I would say no to the last bit of your post, without hesitation. To eat something your allergic to would be to tempt God in preserving you from its harm. As well as it being wrong as far as you doing the best to preserve the life God has given you. To me that passage refers to the fact that we are not to wonder, law wise, what we can or cannot eat as the Jews were once under. There are other passages that say also not to eat with offence. Its all about balance. 
It reminds me of, not making fun of your post or question at all, of those who practice picking up venomous snakes in their church because the Bible says you will pick up serpents and they will not harm you. 
Others will give you a better answer than I have.
Have you tried downloading from Esword, I once recommended it, some of the commentaries such as Mathew Henry's? They are free to download and have many of the answers you seek.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 15, 2014)

Free Christian said:


> Hi Samuel. I would say no to the last bit of your post, without hesitation. To eat something your allergic to would be to tempt God in preserving you from its harm. As well as it being wrong as far as you doing the best to preserve the life God has given you. To me that passage refers to the fact that we are not to wonder, law wise, what we can or cannot eat as the Jews were once under. There are other passages that say also not to eat with offence. Its all about balance.
> It reminds me of, not making fun of your post or question at all, of those who practice picking up venomous snakes in their church because the Bible says you will pick up serpents and they will not harm you.
> Others will give you a better answer than I have.
> Have you tried downloading from Esword, I once recommended it, some of the commentaries such as Mathew Henry's? They are free to download and have many of the answers you seek.



Haha. Thank you for the response! I use E-Sword mainly to search referenced verses from commentaries and usually do my reading of Scripture with hardcover books. I often look up Matthew Henry's comments from online, since I regard his knowledge very solid. But for this specific question of Luke 10:8, I just went straight to the people on the PB.


----------



## Free Christian (Feb 15, 2014)

Double checking, nothing wrong with that Samuel. That's what those people picking up the snakes should have done


----------

